# Spitting Chemex



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm using an 8 cup chemex and generally brew ~700-800ml at the weekend using an all in one go pour method. I'm getting coffee spitting back up the spout which has knackered a Hario scales. I had to resort to a gangster method of placing the chemex in a retro Typhoon 4kg kitchen scales this morning. I have a set of Brewistas, but they are sitting in my midweek house.

Anyone else happen across this problem? I presume either decrease the volume of the brew or change the pour method.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely, change the pour method - maybe two amounts not inc the bloom. Given the volume, have you checked the temp in the slurry? When brewing 500grms in a five cup, I set the Bnavita to 98c which results in a slurry temp of around 91-92c.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Also make sure the triple sided edge of the filter is over the spout and try not to let it sag in to the spout too much when wetting it. I wet the paper from the opposite side first when pre warming to make sure it sticks there.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Neill said:


> Also make sure the triple sided edge of the filter is over the spout and try not to let it sag in to the spout too much when wetting it. I wet the paper from the opposite side first when pre warming to make sure it sticks there.


This. I also try not to fill too much water while pre wetting as it sags the filter into the spout too.


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

I found the culprit. Me. Once I finish the pour I tap the chemex to settle the bed. This tap causes the filter paper and grounds to fall into the spout. A more gentle tap is required.


----------

